# Envoi des US en GIFT ou dans les règles. Que choisir ?



## denisb88 (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai enfin trouvé comment importer un iPad des US.
Un ami qui travaille à San Francisco peut le l'expédier seulement il y a deux possibilités.

- Envoi en GIFT (cadeau) pour s'affranchir des taxes d'expédition mais 3 problèmes:
1: Il vaut mieux déclarer une somme bien inférieure au prix réel pour ne pas attirer l'attention des douaniers mais en cas de perte, on n'est remboursé que de la somme déclarée.
2: D'après ce que j'ai pu lire ailleurs, il semblerait que la garantie Apple ne fonctionne en France que si on peut justifier d'avoir payer les taxes d'importation
3: Risque d'une amende si le colis est intercepté par la douane. *D'ailleurs quelqu'un connaîtrait-il le montant de cette amende dont tout le monde parle?*

- Envoi dans les règles
699 dollars le 64 Go
66 dollars de taxes locales (Californie)
100 dollars pour l'expédition (*UPS ? d'ailleurs que choisir exactement?*)
699 x 19,6% de taxes = 137 dollars
Total : 1002 dollars
*Soit 740 euros*
On voit d'ailleurs qu'on est assez proche des prévisions des prix de vente en France

D'où ma question, est-ce que cela vaut vraiment la chandelle (pour une centaine d'euros de gagnés) de ne pas avoir la garantie en France et d'être obligé d'envoyer la machine au US, de risquer une amende ou une perte de colis ?
ou alors de se le faire envoyer dans les règles en toute tranquillité et d'être serein pour l'avenir ?

Merci de vos avis éclairés et de vos réponses


----------



## Viablub (18 Avril 2010)

Le problème du GIFT c'est qu'il faut déclarer une faible valeur inférieur a 100$. Pour être presque sur de ne pas payer la douane. Mais si le colis se perd tu ne sera rembourser que de la valeur que tu as indiqué.
Mon iPad est partie en GiFT et j'ai déclaré 500$, et j'ai eu la douane.

D'autre part pour les envois part UPS, Fedex et les autres ce sont ces société qui font directement le dédouanement donc tu es sûr de payer la douane et en plus il se gave avec des frais de dossier et de gardiennage 

Bref si tu ne veut pas payer la douane le mieux c'est de faire un envoi avec USPS en déclarant une faible valeur, sachant que ce n'est pas sur que tu échappe a la douane. C'est a tes risque et périls.

Sachant que tu pars avec un avantage comme au cause du volcan en Islande le trafic aérien est bloqué. Il risque d'avoir a la réouverture beaucoup de colis qui vont arriver en même temps donc on peut supposer que tu pourra passer a travers plus facilement.


----------



## denisb88 (18 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ces précisions.

Tu dis que tu as eu la douane, as-tu eu une amende en plus de la TVA ou bien juste les 19,6% ?

Te souviens-tu à combien s'élevaient les frais d'expédition ? (UPS ou autre?)

Quelqu'un saurait si la rumeur de la prise en charge par Apple en france quand les taxes sont payées est fondée ou pas?


----------



## Viablub (18 Avril 2010)

Pour la douane j'ai payé 97 => 79 de TVA et 18 de frais de dossier. L'iPad passe pour un ordinateur portable donc il n'y a pas de frais supplémentaire. Mais pour des objectif d'appareil photo il y a par exemple la TVA + Droits de Douane(je crois que c'est 4% pour cet exemple) + frais de dossier + frais de gardiennage(qu'on ma fait cadeau)

Pour le prix on me là envoyer en USPS Express Mail  pour 47$ un peu près sachant que c'est le tarif qui est indiqué sur le bordereau et pour une déclaration de 500$.

Pour la prise en charge qu'on paye on non les taxes cela ne change rien. Mais pour savoir si les gens qui on acheté leur iPad US auront le droit d'avoir une prise en charge il faudra attendre la sortie en France.


----------



## denisb88 (18 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ces précieuses informations. Donc pas d'amende, ça devient intéressant alors.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h22 ----------

Encore trois petites choses.
Tes 79 euros, c'est la TVA sur la somme déclarée, c'est ça?
Tu parles de gardiennage, pourquoi, ton colis a été bloqué longtemps aux douanes ?
Ton colis a mis combien de temps pour arriver ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2010)

ne sois pas idiot

tu le veux ton ipad?

Prends un circuit *sûr*
Avec transporteur experimenté et en toute légalité

le plan postal est plus aléatoire
( j'ai pas le taux de perte 2010 mais il est nettement superieur à Fedex etc)

tout ca pour tenter une peite fraude  en risquant perte

le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle


----------



## Viablub (18 Avril 2010)

Mon colis est resté un bon moment en douane. Le vendeur n'avais pas mis de facture et comme il avait déclaré 500$. La douane là bloqué et ma contacter pour que je leur envoie une facture que j'avais pas donc j'ai je l'ai fais donc les 79&#8364; c'est la TVA de la facture que j'ai fait qui comportai les 499$ de l'iPad plus les 39$ de l'étui. 

Mon iPad à été acheté le 4 avril expédié des US le 5 arrivé en France le 6 la douane la bloqué le jour même il mon contacté le 9 et je l'ai reçu le 12. Bref je pense qu'il faut mieux déclarer la bonne somme et mettre une facture comme ça il y a un traitement plus rapide. 

PS: Le colis n'a pas été ouvert par la douane.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------




> ne sois pas idiot
> 
> tu le veux ton ipad?
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord il vaut mieux bien tout déclarer. Tu gagnera en rapidité. 
Enfin si l'espace aérien n'est pas réouvert lundi à 8h ça risque de prendre plus de temps. . Pour le transporteur moi je conseil UPS j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec eux c'est rapide et fiable.


----------



## denisb88 (18 Avril 2010)

Voilà qui est réglé concernant l'expédition mais que pensez-vous de cette discussion concernant la garantie ?


> Il est absolument évident et certain que la garantie internationale fonctionnera parfaitement une fois l'iPad sorti dans les pays hors US. Je ne sais même pas pourquoi on pose la question.
> 
> D'ailleurs, la garantie devrait déjà fonctionner aujourd'hui, mais Apple a donné des consignes aux revendeurs non US pour ne pas accepter de prendre les appareils tant qu'ils ne sont pas sortis dans les pays concernés, sauf si l'acheteur démontre qu'il a bien introduit le produit dans son pays en payant toutes les taxes, etc.
> 
> Je pense que c'est une sage précaution d'Apple, qui ne peut pas se permettre d'être vu comme encourageant le "trafic" d'iPad...





> La seule obligation qu'a une marque, c'est d'assurer la garantie légale à un produit dans le pays où il est vendu sauf bien sur si la marque décide d'étendre la garantie à l'international.
> Apple peut donc parfaitement décider de ne pas assurer la garantie à l'international pour les iPad vendus aux USA quand il sera vendu partout.
> C'est d'ailleurs le cas aujourd'hui, et si la loi (comme dirait l'autre), obligeait Apple à garantir les iPad vendus en ce moment aux USA à l'international, ils le seraient déjà.
> Je ne cherche à dissuader personne à acheter des iPad US, ce n'est pas de ma poche que sort l'argent.
> ...





> Sony et Canon ne propose pas de garantie internationale pour leurs appareils photos vendus aux USA.
> Apple ne propose pas de garantie internationale pour les imac et mac pro vendu aux usa non plus (info qui était vrai il y a un an et demi, changement possible depuis je verifierai demain)
> Nokia ne propose pas de garantie internationale pour ces GSM c'est une garantie par continent et zone geographique.
> 
> Les exemples sont nombreux comme ca.



Le fil de discussions est là : http://www.iphonefr.com/viewtopic.php?pid=940054


----------

